# Swig Life, Help needed



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Quick backstory behind my request:

Liquor tax went up 13% in Washington State on August 1st. A group of 3 friends along with myself decided to protest by pitching in about 100 bucks and buying a van, Spray painting "Swig Life" on the side, and Road tripping it to Cali to buy booze. 

We bought the baby blue 1976 E250 Chateau about a week ago, and drove it around yelling at people as often as we could. Sad news is, she burnt down last night.


Now to my request- Do any of you guys know of how I could go about embedding a song and possibly some pictures into a short video of the van burning? It would be Hi-larious.

Thanks!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

windows movie maker?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont know anything about movies but you could try hitting up spoken as I think he knows video editing as he did a tutorial for the video contest.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, this isn't my forte, sorry.


----------

